# A "Search this thread" option?



## 5% (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Hatsu (Jan 8, 2010)

It's already there. It just doesn't work.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 8, 2010)

Go to Control Panel and make topics display 50 posts per page (the max).  Then use Ctrl+F to search for keywords.
Of course, it doesn't work well for topic with hundreds of posts.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 8, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Go to Control Panel and make topics display *50 posts per page (the max)*.  Then use Ctrl+F to search for keywords.
> Of course, it doesn't work well for topic with hundreds of posts.


The max is 30


----------



## dice (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## iFish (Jan 8, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

>



well said dice


----------



## 5% (Jan 8, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

>



There it isss. Thanks man


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 8, 2010)

Does not work for Lite skin (or Classic skin either I presume). 
The search bar is there, but it always comes up with no results.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm using the Lite skin and tested it on this thread and it works fine.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 8, 2010)

I figured out the problem.  You have to wait an hour or so after the topic is created before the search can successfully find anything.

Edit: Scratch that.  The problem lies within the keywords.  Try searching the word "there" in this topic.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 8, 2010)

Works for me.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 8, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to say it, but I couldn't have said it better


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 9, 2010)

I search for the word "there" in this topic.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> > Search Results
> You searched for: there
> Unfortunately your search didn't return any results.
> Try broadening the search parameters by searching by different keywords or altering the format of your search.
> ...


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 9, 2010)

Doesn't work for me.


----------



## 5% (Jan 9, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I figured out the problem.  You have to wait an hour or so after the topic is created before the search can successfully find anything.
> 
> Edit: Scratch that.  The problem lies within the keywords.  Try searching the word "there" in this topic.



Didn't work for me, but any other word works


----------



## alidsl (Jan 12, 2010)

works for me


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 12, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

>


Please cover my IP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, what does this mean?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah. I know your IP, Hatsu!

I couldn't resist. I had to search it up. So you live in Perth, Australia. I know that. You live near 'Lake Monger Dr.'. Your ISP is 'iiNet Limited' and *shock* you use dial-up. *faints*






 Often used emoticon is often used!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 12, 2010)

Question asked, question answered. Topic closed.


----------

